# Roamio Pro issue WD MyBook DVR Expander



## Mr. Louis (Aug 31, 2013)

I am having a issue with the new Roamio Pro and the Western Digital MyBook DVR 1TB Expander. I have tried two different brand new TiVo Roamio Pro's; 4 Brand new WD Expanders, new eSata cables; and I connected the WD Expander to a premiere XL4; so I know the function properly. The Roamio tells me the WD DVR Expander is unsupported though, is Anyone Else Having this issue?


----------



## shfawaz (May 12, 2004)

Mr. Louis said:


> I am having a issue with the new Roamio Pro and the Western Digital MyBook DVR 1TB Expander. I have tried two different brand new TiVo Roamio Pro's; 4 Brand new WD Expanders, new eSata cables; and I connected the WD Expander to a premiere XL4; so I know the function properly. The Roamio tells me the WD DVR Expander is unsupported though, is Anyone Else Having this issue?


I had this issue. Check your Sata cable is securely inserted, then reboot your Roamio (unplug it). Try it once or twice and it should accept it. Did the trick for me.


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

Also, wait until you have completed the initial setup and registered your box with TiVo.com.

It was mentioned in another thread that no external drives were recognized until the new boxes had connected and applied a firmware upgrade.


----------



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

The first Roamio I had wouldn't even recognize my WD drive (had it from a Tivo HD). They sent a replacement, and that one is now working fine. But it didn't work until I had the service set up and connected to Tivo.


----------



## Mr. Louis (Aug 31, 2013)

It Turns out that I tried all of your suggestions, and it seems like it was just exactly which some of you suggested, I had to wait for the box to fully download all data and updates from the service, and even with a 50mb T1 line, it took two something hours. When it completed though I restated the box, connected the WD Expander, and it worked flawlessly. It's nice to know forums like these can be so helpful. I've been in Tech support with Apple Computers for 22 Years and I still learn that certain flukes in software can make a world don difference. Thank you again to everyone. It is much appreciated!


----------



## T.K. (Oct 23, 2013)

My old TiVo HD died recently, so I just got a new Roamio to replace it. The HD had a WD DVR Expander hooked up to it, but now I can't seem to get it to work with the Roamio. It's not even detecting it. I've restarted the tivo a couple times and connected to the tivo service. Not sure if I've gotten a firmware update yet though. Anyway, is it possible that the expander is still paired with the old tivo or something? Or should it be detected and work? Thanks for any help


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Mr. Louis - May I ask why you decided to go with the Expander vs increasing the internal drive?

I actually debated this...and could still add my 1 TB expander that I was using on my TiVo HD. But I dropped a 3TB drive into my Roamio Plus and really think that will serve me in terms of space. That said, more is always better, right? 

Comments in other threads about introducing a point of failure via the Expander, though, have me shying away from using it and looking to eBay it instead (as I did with the 500GB Expander I had on my other THD box).


----------



## RussW64 (Oct 21, 2013)

dslunceford said:


> Mr. Louis - May I ask why you decided to go with the Expander vs increasing the internal drive?
> 
> I actually debated this...and could still add my 1 TB expander that I was using on my TiVo HD. But I dropped a 3TB drive into my Roamio Plus and really think that will serve me in terms of space. That said, more is always better, right?
> 
> Comments in other threads about introducing a point of failure via the Expander, though, have me shying away from using it and looking to eBay it instead (as I did with the 500GB Expander I had on my other THD box).


As for me, I went with the expander, as compared to increasing internal drive issue, because it was basically easier than cracking open the case and installing a new drive. I use the Roamio Plus and also couldn't see the extra expense to get the Pro (with the bigger internal drive built in).

The only problem I ever had with a WD expander was when I inadvertently blocked the cooling vents on the side of the expander and it ran in overtemp mode too long. The one I installed on my XL4 two years ago, is still working great, and so is the new one I installed on my Roamio Plus when I got it back in early Sept. Keep it cool... keep the vents clear, don't jostle it around and it should give a long life.

~Russ.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

I would choose the external expander just so I don't lose my current recordings from replacing the internal drive.

Now, the e-sata connector on my series 3 was rather delicate. Any opinions on whether the connector in the Roamio is more robust than the S3?


----------



## RussW64 (Oct 21, 2013)

dtivouser said:


> I would choose the external expander just so I don't lose my current recordings from replacing the internal drive.
> 
> Now, the e-sata connector on my series 3 was rather delicate. Any opinions on whether the connector in the Roamio is more robust than the S3?


It's an eSata connector, and they , by design are not robust. Unlike the USB connector, eSata is not meant to have devices plugged in and removed numerous times.

The eSata connector on the Roamio Plus is a good one. It "clicks" when you insert the eSata cable into it fully. I have my WD Expander sitting on top of the Roamio Plus so that the eSata cable isn't hanging down or straining the connector. And I haven't had any problems.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

dtivouser said:


> I would choose the external expander just so I don't lose my current recordings from replacing the internal drive.


On an older device, I get that. Also not having to deal with special formatting, etc on S3s S4s (which was why I bought...don't have time anymore to "tinker" and use MFS tools, etc).

But I'm wondering about using on a new device. The Roamio upgrade was literally just screws and unplugging one drive, plugging in a new drive. Took 8 minutes tops.

Given my Expander is just 1.5 years old, maybe I should risk it. I wonder if you could drop a lager drive into the expander and if the TiVo would recognize?


----------



## chal3oye (Dec 2, 2013)

I went with the expander, as compared to increasing internal drive issue, because it was basically easier than cracking open the case and installing a new drive. I use the Roamio Plus and also couldn't see the extra expense to get the Pro (with the bigger internal drive built in). 

The only problem I ever had with a WD expander was when I inadvertently blocked the cooling vents on the side of the expander and it ran in overtemp mode too long. The one I installed on my XL4 two years ago, is still working great, and so is the new one I installed on my Roamio Plus when I got it back in early Sept. Keep it cool... keep the vents clear, don't jostle it around and it should give a long life.





__________________
GuL on Post


----------



## karlegas (Dec 3, 2013)

dtivouser said:


> I would choose the external expander just so I don't lose my current recordings from replacing the internal drive.
> 
> Now, the e-sata connector on my series 3 was rather delicate. Any opinions on whether the connector in the Roamio is more robust than the S3?


I thinked if you move the external expander to another Tivo you will lose your recordings because one part is on the internal drive and other in the external. Let me know if I am wrong. I get a Roamio Plus and I want add my external WD 1TB so I suppose needs tranfers file by file


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

chal3oye said:


> *I went with the expander, as compared to increasing internal drive issue, because it was basically easier than cracking open the case and installing a new drive.* ..........
> __________________
> GuL on Post


Now that there is just funny.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

karlegas said:


> I thinked if you move the external expander to another Tivo you will lose your recordings because one part is on the internal drive and other in the external. Let me know if I am wrong. I get a Roamio Plus and I want add my external WD 1TB so I suppose needs tranfers file by file


Once you add an expander, ALL recordings from that point forward will be lost if either the internal or external drive fails.


----------



## RussW64 (Oct 21, 2013)

It's important to note that adding an expander is not like using a flash drive (or similar device). A flash drive on a computer can move files from one device to another. NOT so with the DVR expander. Once it's connected to your TiVo it "mates itself" to the one device using encryption. 

And while it's great to have the much needed increased recording space (I have two, one for my Roamio Plus and one for my older XL4), you cannot unplug it and "bring programs" to another device. Once unplugged and connected to another device, and all programs recorded on it will be unusable.

If you have a Roamio Plus or Roamio Pro, they have built in streaming capability where you can watch what you've recorded on them elsewhere, or you can watch what you've recorded on another model TiVo on the Roamio Plus or Roamio Pro. You can even watch what you've recorded on your Roamio Plus/Pro on an iPad OUTSIDE your home. (I tried the out of home streaming, and it worked very well).


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

You couldn't pay me to use a Roamio with a expander drive. In my experience they cause nothing but issues (freezing, slow UI, etc). And when they die you lose ALL your recordings.


----------

